

Tell HN: If you blog regularly, check out eBookCake.com - JoeyDoey

I launched this design service for bloggers and web authors who are looking for ways to further monetize their existing blog content.<p>from the site:<p>------<p>http://ebookcake.com<p>We Turn Your Blog Posts &#38; Articles Into Elegantly Designed Ebooks
Increase revenue from your existing site content.
Have your cake &#38; eat it too!<p>Diversify and monetize! let us help you.
you’re already writing regularly on your blog, perhaps even selling ads on your site. offer your readership a convenient, elegantly designed way to access that same content. offer your site sponsors a new way to advertize. monetize!<p>-------
======
mikecane
1) It looks like a scam site

2) In the eBook world, PDFs are not considered eBooks

3) There's nothing there to explain why someone can't DIY by just pasting a
post into their own word processor and saving as PDF

~~~
JoeyDoey
You absolutely can make a PDF from HTML or however else but what this is, more
than anything, is a design service. We take the content, design it, and give
it back to you as an eBook. You can actually take that PDF and have it printed
on print-on-demand services like MagCloud.

~~~
mikecane
Then I really suggest a redesign of that site to emphasize the design services
and to make it look less scammy than it does right now.

~~~
JoeyDoey
By "scammy", what exactly do you mean? I don't quite understand what, in the
design or explanation of the service, comes off as "scammy".

------
kingsidharth
Nice service. Bad name. I can't remember the name but there is one free
WordPress plugin for this out there. So you need to have good design as your
USP. Or something else?

~~~
JoeyDoey
Elegant design is definitely one of the main selling points. Perhaps I need to
communicate that better in the copy.

------
mrspeaker
Kinda interesting idea - you should put up a "before and after" without
needing to download a zip file

~~~
JoeyDoey
That's a good idea. I'll do that.

